
Google Classroom and How Spaces Value People - thirstythong
https://www.subtraction.com/2020/05/19/google-classroom-and-how-spaces-value-people/
======
thirstythong
Great read, especially as I am about to be gifted Canvas LMS for our
classrooms.

